# This is all you guys' fault! Now I need help with feeding stuff!



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

We went out to the island today to look at the pygmies in my other thread, yeah you guys did it. We had originally planned to get goats in the spring when all the fences were up but I was looking online just to see if there was anything out there (and there usually isnt lol) and there was an ad for 5 pygmy goats, 4 does and a buckling. We ended up deciding on 1 year old doe who might be pregnant, and a 6 month old doe - both naturally polled. I know to feed them hay, but what else should I be feeding them? ... TSC sells Rolling Acres Goat Ration. I couldn't look in the bag but to me it just felt like sweet feed. Does purina sell a pelleted feed that you know of for goats? How much should they be on daily? 

I read something about giving them the red salt blocks and/or red loose mineral, is this true? Should I provide them with anything else? 

We have lots of alfalfa pasture right now, is it safe for them to be on this at all? Should I feed them before turning them out on it (when my fences are done!) as to prevent bloat? 

What about treats? I want them to trust me, they're "tame" and are used to children but I obviously want them to bond with me even though they are older. What treats can I offer them? 

And I know this should probably be elsewhere, but as for worming. I want to worm them when we get them home, I can get the safeguard wormer for horses which I have come to understand is similar if not the same as the safeguard goat wormer (white wormer, paste wormer)? I'm building them a 3 sided shelter to go in the dog run for now until I have all the field fencing up (lucky me, the day we go to look at goats we get a call from Lutes saying the fencing is being delivered today!), I was going to fill it with hay because I don't have access to straw and face it away from the prevailing winds. Should I also hook up some electric around the outside so coyotes or anything can't get near it?

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats!!

Yes, Purina has a product called "Noble Goat" which is a pellet and it is excellent feed.

Give them hay, alfalfa hay is best.

Loose(no blocks) Purina goat minerals.

Do not let them out on the fresh alfalfa!! Too rich wet; will bloat them in a hurry.

Give one or two animal crackers a day for a treat. Don't give scraps.

How big is the 1 year doe? I have miniatures/pygmies and 1 yr is way too small to breed! If you have pics, I'd like to see if indeed she is big enough to deliver safely.

As far as worming products, safeguard is okay right now, but you need to consult your vet to get a fecal done to make sure you are using the right drug and the right amount.

Don't use hay as bedding, you don't want them eating off the ground or eating old hay.

Do you have a coyote problem in your area?

Have they been vaccinated with cd/t yet?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't even think we have a goat vet around here, we have a large animal vet but I'll have to ask if they do goats too. 

The 1 year old (she might be a bit older, she's an 07 model) has already had a baby, a buck this year I believe. She was in with another buck and her friendy who we didn't get because she had horns, so she *may* be bred, not sure. 

I have peat moss on hand, and I might be able to pick up a couple bales of straw if I look hard but it's not plentiful near me, at least not in small squares. 

If I cut and dry the alfalfa, would it be okay? I dont have a tractor but I can mow it down. 

We can hear the coyotes at night, they come up in the field behind the house, and down by the road. The run would be up right next to the house in an area we can light by floodlight. 

I'm not sure if they have been vaccinated with cd/t, I'll ask the seller but they are older and came from a small hobby farm that was very well taken care of with horses, a pony, and a donkey so I'm sure they were, but I will ask anyway!


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, the large vet can run a fecal from a goat without a problem. A small vet can do it if your large won't.

If she has kidded before without problems, she will be fine as far as delivering. 2 years is a good age for does to be bred.

Yep, find out about the cd/t. They need the 3 times booster series.

Yes, cut it the alfalfa and then dry it real well (no mold) before feeding.

If your pen is big enough, could you just leave the dirt/grass?

If the coyotes are that close, I would find a way to lock the goats in at night if you can. If not right now, yes, I'd have the light and I would run electric just to be safe.

We'd love to see pics when you get a chance!! You will so much fun with them!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks so much, my only real worry about my pen is that the coyotes could dig under, it's a 10ft high, 12ft x 12ft chain link dog run. We bought it used last year for our stud dog, but he prefers to be on the chain rather than in the pen. 

I can leave the grass, It's just in the little house (I saw it in one of my self sufficieny books, it was made for geese in this and was a triangle with one end open, I can make it taller and bigger for goats though. Just to give them some shelter and all that. 

The nanny (the older one) looked to be wider than the rest, and the breeder/owner even thought she was looking bigger too. I guess time will tell! We are very excited, do you reccomend any books I could find on amazon.ca about raising goats? We're thinking of naming the nanny Cottontail (Cotton for short, she's also white lol), because pygmies have little cottony tails 

Oh and I figured the large animal vet would do fecal exams for sure, money is money right? But I don't think they treat goats... I'll have to look for a cattle vet, most cattle vets treat goats.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 19, 2009)

I would worm them with something other than Safeguard--we used to use Safeguard years ago and I think I is good for tapeworms, but you need something stronger for most worms--Ivermetin or we use Quest ( moxidectin) same as Cydectin, but stronger alternating so they dont' build up a tolerance for one or the other.   Quest dose is 1/4 cc / 25 lbs or 1 cc /100lbs, Cydectin is 1 cc / 25 lbs or 4 cc/ 100lbs. We use Quest because we can buy it in the horse section and don't have to buy large amount of cydectin.   If they haven't had fresh alfalfa, I would limit them to 15 minutes a day to start with, building it up so they can go into the alfalfa field or cut and add a little at a time in the run you have, watch for loose stools.    Make sure you have mineral with low salt and higher copper, loose mineral seems  to work better.  Sweet mix  really isn't the best for them.  I think that Purina has a meat goat feed.   Treats--we use a couple of animal crackers or horse treats.   Also we make oatmeal/raisin cookies.  Electric fences dont' faze the coyotes here--some people say it will, but they find a way.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 19, 2009)

I should say I have no experience with fresh alfalfa, just fresh grass and clover after winter and after they have been on hay-- we feed alfalfa hay.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

The coyotes rarely come up to the house, they're more fearful of humans around here as they don't get much human interference. We often leave the dogs out in their run (4 small poodles) later into the night and not once have we had an issue with coyotes. We also alternate wormers for the horse, each worming is a different wormer, recently we used an ivermectin based wormer for her.

As for horse treats, like marezy dotes (they're a molasses ball concoction, very tastey to horsies!), or the purina apple treats? I have lots of those darn apple treats, my mare hates them.

ALSO... I found this book on amazon, what do you guys think? I read some from the sections they give you and it seems informative. 

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/0764132687/ref=sib_rdr_dp


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> I should say I have no experience with fresh alfalfa, just fresh grass and clover after winter and after they have been on hay-- we feed alfalfa hay.


Haha thats okay, lots of farmers around here use the fresh alfalfa for their dairy cows. We have clover in some of our pasture, and the alfalfa is getting seeded out so the horses can go on it full time. I hate darn alfalfa -_-

We have alfalfa mix hay left over from last season thats still pretty green, I was feeding it to Luna and Tetley but Tetley is leaving on August 26 and Luna doesnt eat much hay in the summer.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, there is a book called goat Medicine by Mary Smith and David Sherman. It's about $80.00 new, but  I wouldn't be without it. Geared for the vet student. It is excellent and you would really like it. You might try ebay for used.

The book you found looks like it is really basic. Not sure if it's good or not. I have a basic goat book and it stinks and gives misleading info. Just beware.

You could try to run electric in strands on the outside of the pen. One close to the ground(4-5 in., the go up every 8 in or so for about 5 stands). Other than that, I lock mine up in the barn when I hear the coyotes around. Here, I have been blessed and have not had a problem, but I do hear them and lock the barn up when I get worried. I hate to risk loosing a goat/chicken or rabbit!!!

I'd watch the horse treats. Very sweet/concentrated treats can cause goats to get loose stools/bloat. Just be careful with those.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

Okay, awesome. I ordered that goat book anyway, there appears to be lots of information in it from the looks of the index. I wish storeys made a goat book just for pets lol, and not dairy or meat. 

I'll look into getting the goat medicine book, although we have 2 vet school text books downstairs that my mum ordered a while back, cost a small fortune, but have been very helpful. 

Any fruits or vegetable that are okay for goats? Should I supplement alfalfa hay if i can't get pure or mostly afalfa hay with alfalfa cubes or pellets? We fed alfalfa cubes to my horse a long time ago because of his heaves.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

I have some round electric rods and insulators I can set up. I havent had any problems with predators here and we leave the dogs out late into the night all the time. They will have a light on them all night, and during the day the dog is out guarding the chickens and ducks.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Storey's goat book is the one I have and didn't care for!
I have a lot of vet books here, but what I have so far does not compare to the goat medicine book. For goats, this one exceeds all others.

Goats need the long stemmed hay for proper rumen function. If you end up using the Noble goat or purina show goat(both good feeds), they have ground alfalfa in the pellet. 

Nope, I wouldn't give my goats any vegetables or fruits.
When you get your goat book, look at the section that explains how the rumen works. Goats build up microbes in the rumen that "eat" the food that the goat eats. These microbes multiply only as they adjust to a feed. They are coded specifically for specific feeds in certain amounts. So, if you give them a food they they have not ate before or in amounts they are not used to, the microbes can not 'eat' the food up and the food becomes toxic(poison) to the goat. 
In other words, a goat has a very touchy digestive system. They need to eat the same feed/amount each and every day to keep them functioning optimally.
Hope that helps explains why I say "no treats".


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure does! Thanks for the information  I'm definitely going to hit up my purina dealer (I was asking about purina feeds because our pony is on purina feed, and the chickens and ducks are too so buying from one place is helpful for me and economical!)

I wasn't impressed that they didn't offer a Storey's book for just the backyard herd of goats rather than fitting them into categories. The life of a dairy goat owner and a pet goat owner is remarkbly different in the sense that a lot of the milking information doesn't apply all the time to the pet goat owner. We might get into dairy in the future, but for now, we figured the pygmies would be a good start. My cousin had 3 pygmies when they lived in England (they've since moved to New Zealand) and they were very easy keepers for them. They named them Nanny Jeanne and Nanny Joan after our great aunts LOL, my auntie jeanne was pleased, auntie joan not so much.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, all of my feed is purina!! Goat, rabbit and chicken. I like the one stop shop too.

Yep, I've had  primarily pygmies for almost 14 years. They are cute, fun and for me, easy to keep. I have had the bigger breeds, but I really like the miniatures the best. 
Of course I like my miniature rabbits and miniature chickens too!! LOL!! Must be something to it!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

OH, hoof care, how often do goats need their hooves trimmed? We're on well drained land so hoof rot and the like shouldn't be a big problem here.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hoof trimming intervals depends a lot on the terrain and the individual goat..  Just pick a foot up every now and then and you'll sorta come to know when to whack a little off the edges.  It's not rocket surgery...I promise, you won't need a voodoo shaman to get it right.  

The only word of advice I'll offer is that I'd go lighter on the grain for the buckling, just because of the risk of urinary calculi.  Been there, doing that, don't have my tee shirt yet.  If you can't find grain that's formulated at least 2:1 Calcium to Phosphorus with added Ammonium Chloride, don't feed it to the buck at all.

Congrats, btw.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh we aren't getting the buckling, I had thought about it but in the end decided on just the nanny and doeling  

The pasture they'll be on eventually is rather rocky, and hilly (it's in front of the house, we don't use it for horses because it's too rocky) and it will be fenced in later this year. Over the winter they'll spend days with the pony if all goes well (they're in with a pony, horse, and donkey right now most of the time) on the big pasture, we also have a smaller buck fenced/electrified pasture for them to go in and the barnyard will be fenced soon too.

And thanks! You know I've been ooling over all the cute goat pictures on here, and adorable goat housing. We'd originally planned to fence in and look in the spring, but I saw the ad and we decided to check it out since they are reasonably priced, small, and family raised. They're from a small (and beautiful/well cared for) hobby farm on the island. Everyone is healthy looking, happy, and their housing is spotless.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

We've decided to name the doeling Hermione, and tentatively, the Nanny Cotton


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahh, those are cute names!!

My bucks on are rocky pasture, so I just have to trim once every 3-5 months or so.
For the does, they are kind-of lazy and stay close, so  I have to do them every 3 months.
Just check the growth and you'll get an idea.


----------



## Laney (Aug 19, 2009)

cmjust, I read your quote "It's not rocket surgery" and had to laugh because that exact quote is on my shirt right now.  Are you perhaps from North Carolina????

Laney


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope...I'm a Kentucky boy, born and raised.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

lmfao, Laney, i found myself using that today... 

kevin: wait, what do i take over to the fence?
me: the 3 poles, its not rocket surgery kevin!
kevin: ... rocket.... surgery...?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, I've just spoken to Kerry... Our goats haven't had their CD/T. With vets can I get this to administer at home usually? Or do I have to have them come out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 20, 2009)

You can usually find CDT at TSC and administer it yourself. I get my CDT from either TSC or PBS Livestock. I'm sure you can find it at other feed stores and goat supply places too.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome thanks, I'll check the co-op tomorrow and TSC on saturday. 

How much can I expect to pay for it? I'm just curious. Is it administered subcutaneously? I assume so. I was reading on Fias Co Farm's website that most all Intramuscular shots for goats can actually be given subcutaneously as well.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, you can administer Sub Q.   A 10 dose vial costs around $5 maybe.  Can't remember off hand, but it's not expensive.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, here, the bottle is about $7.00 for the Bar Vac brand CD/T.
Most vets will do it.
I give this shot IM (it's know to leave lumps), but you can give it SQ if that is how you feel most comfortable.
They get 1 shot every 21 days for a total of 3 to begin with. Then you booster every 6 months.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

I've also been speaking to a breeder of pygmies and myotonic goats who swears by not vaccinating but since we get a lot of foot traffic around here, I think vaccinating might be a good idea. 

I think I found it at my local feedstore the CD/T vaccine. They at first didn't think they carried it and to look at the vets but some smart person decided to look in the cold storage drawer and there it was. 

I'm used to giving SQ shots, we used to breed Shihpoo's and back then you could pick up dog shots at the TSC out west (not in Ontario for some reason) and we used to get it shipped in and I'd give the SQ first puppy shots because my mum was too wimpy LOL.

Anyway, this is what they had at the co-op. From what I can tell it is the same, but according to the packaging for "Cattle and Sheep" ... They don't carry anything specifically for goats, but I know a lot of sheep things can be given to goats too.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been basically using the Bar-Vac CD/T and the last time I got some at TSC, they had Goat-Vac CD/T.  Didn't even know until then that they made it.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Our local TSC doesn't have a vaccine fridge, some do some don't around here... The one out in Bowmanville does but thats a bit far to drive. Our Co-op and the Purina co-op has one. 

Oh, I went to our purina dealer today.. they don't carry or sell Purina Goat Chow, or Noble Goat..

What they do sell is "Goat Maximizer" which is their only pelleted goat feed and is geared more towards dairy goats and they have to order it in. I ordered one bag to try it and will buy a bag of the Rolling Acres at TSC when we go in to town on Saturday. 

We also picked up some mineral... again, no goat mineral, but the guys at the feed store suggested a dairy cow mineral mix because it's higher quality than the beef cow mix and has more copper in it apparently. It was only like a $1 more expensive anyway.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, I also thought I'd mention that I emailed Kerry and they have been wormed on a worming scheduale, and most recently have been wormed with the Ivermectin Injectible, at least they're used to needles!  She also gave me a list of foods they are used to as treats.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

I would order the Bar-Vac CD/T from www.jefferslivestock.com
This is one I am familiar with and I know work.
The one you found covers several diseases(some that are not an issue) and when a vaccine covers several diseases, it becomes less potent(effective) overall.

Whomever swears by NOT vaccinating a goat is CRAZY with a capital C!!!!

The diseases you are vaccinating against with CD/T are diseases that either come naturally to the goat or from the dirt. All dirt has the bacteria that the vaccine protects against. Some people are just not very educated. 

Believe me, I have seen these diseases first hand and it happens to non-vaccinated goats frequently. They are ugly diseases that would make you want to cry if you saw a goat suffering from them. (Okay, off my soap-box )

Yes, the cow dairy mineral would be best if you can't get the goat.
Yes,you can try the other pelleted goat feeds to see if they will work for you. If you switch, just do it gradually.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Jeffers does not ship vaccines to Canada. I can vaccinate with this vaccine though, it just won't be as potent as the Bar-Vac that you have available to you through Jeffers? ... I did wish we could order vaccines from Jeffers but they don't ship to Canada anymore. I suspect not because of our laws but because shipments tend to get stuck at customs for days on end and since it is a temperature sensitive product, this could cause it to be unusable when eventually delivered to the buyer. 

I bought a dress from Torrid last month which spent 4 days at customs at the border, despite the fact that I didn't need to pay customs duty on it.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

This is the mineral feeder that the lady from Blackjack Stables gave me photos for. I think it's pretty nifty, it's mean to go in a stable or barn or overhang but it's pretty cool!


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahhh, didn't realize you were in Canada! 
Yes, if that is all you can get, by all means, use it. It will give your goats protection.

Yes, I have those mineral feeders. I quit using them though, the moisture in the air just makes the minerals icky.....my husband was mad when he noticed I quit using them,...LOL.
I just put some out in a hanging feeder every day...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, Sadly nothing is available to us Canadians! ... Our Co-ops and TSC's don't offer very much for any animal and we don't have any specialty stores except the Sheep Growers store east of here.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, about the vaccine. Should I follow the directions for sheep as far as amount goes? 

Also, would it be best to give them a cooling off period of a couple days to prevent over-stressing them before I give the vaccine, or do it when they come out of the crates (we're taking them home in dog crates) and into their pen?


The nanny may have been bred, and does noticeably look a bit bigger than the other nannys (with the exception of the other nanny who might have been bred). How soon before I can tell if she has been bred or not? .. If she has been bred, how much feed should I give her? I would also assume that near to kidding she would need to be separated from the doeling. She was in with the buck about 2 or 3 weeks ago, so she'd kid in 5 months time... around December... 


I'm wondering... LOL has anyone ever put a rug on their goat? Like you do with horses...


----------



## Laney (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't answer the vaccine questions but as to when you'll know for sure she's pregnant...

go to your calendar and mark off 150 days from 3 weeks ago.  Sometime in about there you'll be sure.  (Of course give or take a week or two)

Your only other option is a blood test or ultrasound with a vet.  I would look at Fias page for the signs of impending doom...uh I mean kidding and separate your Mama then.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor

Hope this helps.

Laney


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha... Impending doom...

Usually the vet techs do the ultrasounds with a mobile... I'll look into that, it'd be kind of cool to have a picture


----------



## freemotion (Aug 21, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I'm wondering... LOL has anyone ever put a rug on their goat? Like you do with horses...


I have.....my neighbors think I am certifiably insane!   I had a rescue a few years ago who had some health issues (more vet bills by guessing vets!) and I found her down one ridiculously cold morning.  Sub-zero.  I had an important doctor's appointment, so I covered her with many layers of Polar fleece horse blanket liners, offered her some warm water, and put the best hay within her reach and left for a couple of hours.  She was up when I got home, and eating a bit.  

So I spent the next couple of hours making her a blanket with an old mattress pad and some very colorful heavy twill I'd bought for....hmmmm....what was I thinking when I bought that piece?   I cut a nylon dog collar in half and attached it as a belly strap, and made it to go over her head so I wouldn't have to use straps in front.  She wore it all winter and I didn't have to worry about her getting overly cold again.  She looked so cute in it.  She was a dear old girl.  How someone could abuse and neglect her.....


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, if it were me, I'd use the sheep dose. I'd give the vaccines right as you let them out of their crates. They will be stressed for a week or so anyways. It's just best to do it right off and be done with that for awhile until you catch them up with the next shot.
As mentioned earlier for the possible due date, I'd mark your calendar.

I move my pregnant does to the "momma pen"1- 2 months before they kid. 
I have a lot of does, so when one is pregnant here,  my does like to get their own space/pasture. It's like they get a personal vacation.

In your case, if you are just getting 2? Then I'd leave her with the other until a few days to a 2 weeks before parturition. 
If she is pregnant, and you see that she gets irritated or fights with the other doe too much, I would move her earlier. Just feel that out.
Will your new goats have horns?

Yes, you can put a coat on your goats. Some will tolerate it and others hate it. 
I do with my bottle baby(she's a spoiled brat-her name is Princess and it fits), but generally, I don't like to pamper because I believe they should adjust to the winter without problems. Most goats adjust just fine if they are in good condition and have a suitable shelter.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 21, 2009)

Those mineral feeders would work great in the coop as chicken feeders if you have any birds to feed.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

That's too funny!! 
I saw mine the other day and thought about trying them out for the birds!!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> Yes, if it were me, I'd use the sheep dose. I'd give the vaccines right as you let them out of their crates. They will be stressed for a week or so anyways. It's just best to do it right off and be done with that for awhile until you catch them up with the next shot.
> As mentioned earlier for the possible due date, I'd mark your calendar.
> 
> I move my pregnant does to the "momma pen"1- 2 months before they kid.
> ...


Hehe, I was just curious about the rugs.. I thought it'd be good to know! ... Both are naturally polled.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Those mineral feeders would work great in the coop as chicken feeders if you have any birds to feed.


I had considered using them for black oil sunflower seeds for my chickies.. or to hold grit for the little girls.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

If she is pregnant, the other doe should be fine with her as long as they get along. If they had horns, that would change things a bit,,.LOL.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> lupinfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!... I had considered making goat blankets to sell.. We have waterproof - ripstop fabric we bought years ago to make our dog a rug... but in the end we bought a very spendy one from a local pet shop that has done just the trick and fits great. Could make waterproof shells and then layer like you do with horses.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> If she is pregnant, the other doe should be fine with her as long as they get along. If they had horns, that would change things a bit,,.LOL.


LOL definitely would change things... 

They are so friggen cute, I can't wait to get them tomorrow. I have moved the pen to closer to the house (you can see it out the office window), altered a little feed bin I got for the chickens so it hangs off the pen with clips, and have enclosed the huge ginormous wire dog crate we never really used with plywood to create a goat house


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm sure you'll just love them.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

I shall post photos as soon as they are home and in their nice little pen. I decided on the pen for now as I can move it around to grassy areas.. much like a chicken tractor! .. I was reading on the Fias Co Farm website that most goats will respect electric fence, I do plan to fence in with buck fence on the top fields for them but if they respond well to the electric fences then I can put up some electric in the area and let them onto larger pasture. For now though, they can go in the dog run with hay and have it moved every few days to new grass. 

They are going to be so angry with me after I move them from their home and stick them with a needle LOL


----------

